# Salad Bar



## vachecow

Is there a French term for a salad bar?  (in some restaraunts there are tables set up that have lettuce in one bowl, olives in the next, then onions, cucumbers, etc. and you can make your own salad...this is what we call a salad bar)


----------



## Nywoe

It is a called "un comptoir à salade".

N.


----------



## Nico5992

I've never heard of a "salad bar"... (which I would naturally translate into "bar à salade" ou "restaurant à salade").
We have "des restaurants végétariens", but it's not exactly what you're talking about, is it?


----------



## Jabote

You can also say un "buffet de salades"


----------



## valerie

'Buffet' is the right word to use for what you describe, and if there is only salad, may be buffet de salade.

You may see in some of these restaurants: 'buffet à volonté, X euros'
That means you help yourself from the buffet and you can eat as much as you want


----------



## fetchezlavache

oui, avec salades au pluriel, comme l'a indiqué jabote..


----------



## Nico5992

Valerie is right. I first thought that you were talking about a restaurant where you can only order salad.

The correct term is "buffet" or more precisely "buffet de hors d'œuvre".


----------



## Jabote

valerie said:
			
		

> 'Buffet' is the right word to use for what you describe, and if there is only salad, may be buffet de salade.


I'd like to correct what you are saying Valerie: some restaurants offer among other things a counter with only various kinds of salads, i.e. a buffet de salades with an "s" (niçoise, pommes de terre, taboulé, César, you name it).

Bon appétit !


----------



## Jabote

Nico5992 said:
			
		

> Valerie is right. I first thought that you were talking about a restaurant where you can only order salad.
> 
> The correct term is "buffet" or more precisely "buffet de hors d'œuvre".


 
Well.... Nico you are right and you are wrong ... ! Hors d'oeuvre can be hot dishes and they will not be on the buffet de salades...


----------



## Nico5992

Jabote said:
			
		

> Well.... Nico you are right and you are wrong ... ! Hors d'oeuvre can be hot dishes and they will not be on the buffet de salades...


 
 Ma chère Jabote, n'aurais-tu pas tendance à vouloir absoulment avoir le dernier mot?


----------



## valerie

I think 'Buffet de hors d'oeuvre' is much more common in France than 'buffet de salades', as a phrase and as a concept, and you will find there more than salads


----------



## Nico5992

valerie said:
			
		

> I think 'Buffet de hors d'oeuvre' is much more common in France than 'buffet de salades', as a phrase and as a concept, and you will find there more than salads


Thank _you _Valerie, I totally agree with you.


----------



## Jabote

Nico5992 said:
			
		

> Ma chère Jabote, n'aurais-tu pas tendance à vouloir absoulment avoir le dernier mot?


Si c'est la façon dont tu veux le voir... je m'abstiendrai à l'avenir d'essayer de compléter ce que tu dis...

Bonne journée


----------



## fetchezlavache

Nico5992 said:
			
		

> Ma chère Jabote, n'aurais-tu pas tendance à vouloir absoulment avoir le dernier mot?



*if you allow me, this was totally uncalled for.*

salad bars are overly common in the usa, and probably in canada too, but not so much here. 

jabote was merely trying to explain to us europeans what a salad bar is, as opposed to a 'buffet de hors d'oeuvre'.

now there's also 'buffet de crudités' qui mettra peut-être tout le monde d'accord.


----------



## Nico5992

Jabote said:
			
		

> Si c'est la façon dont tu veux le voir... je m'abstiendrai à l'avenir d'essayer de compléter ce que tu dis...
> 
> Bonne journée


 
Ne te vexe pas, c'était juste pour te taquiner


----------



## Jabote

Nico5992 said:
			
		

> Ne te vexe pas, c'était juste pour te taquiner


J'apprécierais juste que lorsque tu as quelque chose dans ce style à dire à quelqu'un, que ce soit moi ou n'importe qui d'autre, tu passes par les messages personnels... C'est la moindre des politesses.

Sur ce bonne journée.


----------



## Jabote

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> *if you allow me, this was totally uncalled for.*
> 
> salad bars are overly common in the usa, and probably in canada too, but not so much here.
> 
> jabote was merely trying to explain to us europeans what a salad bar is, as opposed to a 'buffet de hors d'oeuvre'.
> 
> now there's also 'buffet de crudités' qui mettra peut-être tout le monde d'accord.


Thanks fetchez, you got my meaning alright...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 And by the way crudités is exactly the term that should be used...


----------



## vachecow

Thanks everyone......I never thought of describing it as a buffet, but I guess that that is what it is.  Thank you!


----------



## Danielle

Anybody esle find it funny that the 'vacheCow' is asking about the salad bar? 

Is there too much snow on the ground for a good meal at home  (Sorry...I couldn't resist the irony )

--> OK I admit it, I wanted to end this with a smile! 


And dare I say it .... in Montreal, you will find 'bar à soupes/salades
à volonté' : http://www.scores.ca/en/menu-DR.html#saladbar


----------



## vachecow

haha....one more thing.....If I then wanted to say "potato bar," it would be 'Buffet de pommes de terre'?


----------



## Danielle

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> haha....one more thing.....If I then wanted to say "potato bar," it would be 'Buffet de pommes de terre'?


 
......Good One 

The potato bars are in PEI  

Here, in summer, you will find 'des stands-à-patates'    ... but no 'fèves' please


----------



## Nywoe

ahhh...PEI...if nothing else, we can rely on them for potatos!!! lol


----------



## fetchezlavache

what is pei ?


----------



## Cath.S.

> what is pei ?


 Prince Edward Island, une province canadienne.
http://www.gov.pe.ca/index.php3?number=81143&PHPSESSID=153fc865e56b5a25e018665bee05a10f
Pour potato bar, j'ai dû traduire ça une fois car ça figurait sur un menu, j'avais mis _patates farcies_.


----------



## Nywoe

Also the setting for Anne of Green Gables, by Lucy Maud Montgomery


----------



## Cath.S.

> Also the setting for Anne of Green Gables, by Lucy Maud Montgomery


Traduit en français : La saga d'Anne, la maison aux pignons verts


----------



## vachecow

So are more people familiar with potato bars that salad bars?


----------



## Nywoe

No, PEI is just reknown for growing potatos!!   It is the smallest of the provinces (a small island on the east coast), its population only 130000 - 140000 people. And generally, when Canadian's think of PEI, they think of potatos and Anne!!

N.


----------



## vachecow

Oh, so they don't actually have "potato bars" at their restaurants?


----------



## Danielle

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> Oh, so they don't actually have "potato bars" at their restaurants?


 

... no they don't   ...
I'm sorry, when you wrote potato bar back, I thought you were making fun of my "patate/pomme de terre" Québec thing!!! 
That's why I answered like that! Sorry if I mislead people  I went along with a jole that was not a joke but a real question! 
Sorry VacheCow  
I have to admit that it's a little bit funny! I ended up making fun of myself


----------



## vachecow

Thats ok...but we seriously do have potato bars over here


----------



## spinninggrillers

A salad bar is a buffet-style counter that is used in Restaurants or in food markets on which salad components are provided for customers. Most salad bars provide lettuce, chopped tomatoes, assorted raw, sliced vegetables


----------

